# Inzaghi:"Prendiamoci questo punto ma dobbiamo lavorare"



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Inzaghi commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Siamo un periodo complicato, abbiamo tanti infortuni. Ed oggi abbiamo perso Alex dopo pochi secondi. Con più attenzione potevamo vincere 1-0 una partita sofferta. Non si può prendere un gol così. L'Empoli aveva meritato di vincere contro la Roma ed ha giocato alla pari con la Juve. Sono una grande squadra. Non più una matricola. Ora dobbiamo lavorare sulla testa e ritrovare la convinzione. Prendiamoci questo punto, essendo rimasti in 9 potevamo anche comprometterlo. Però dobbiamo fare di più. Il possesso dell'Empoli non ci stava creando problemi e prendere un gol come quello di Maccarone, brucia. I fischi dei tifosi? Dobbiamo rimboccarci le maniche e trasformarli in applausi. Le ripartenze contro l'Empoli? Un allenatore vorrebbe giocare sempre nella metà campo altrui, ma ci sono anche gli avversari. Siamo il Milan e dobbiamo cercare di comandare il gioco: se chiedessi di stare bassi metterei paura alla squadra. Stiamo lavorando su questo modulo. Vogliamo contruire un ciclo, ma ci vuole tempo. ".


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Febbraio 2015)

qualcuno si arrabbia se bestemmio in gaelico ?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ma si rende conto di quello che dice?


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

E' davvero stupido, ragazzi. Credo che a questo punto non ci siano più dubbi.


----------



## diavolo (15 Febbraio 2015)

Incapace


----------



## Aragorn (15 Febbraio 2015)

Vergognoso come sempre.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Febbraio 2015)

> . Non si può prendere un gol così.


E' merito di uno di quelli che tu, a tuo dire, hai tanto voluto e chiesto alla priorietà.


----------



## Butcher (15 Febbraio 2015)

Pippa, vai a casa. Goditi la vita.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Siamo rimasti in 10 per qualche minuto ed in 9 per ancora meno ...di cosa parla? L'Empoli ha di fatto dominato per tutta la gara e meritava di vincere.


----------



## ucraino (15 Febbraio 2015)

Questo mi mette paura con le sue dichiarazioni l Empoli non è più una matricola. Dicendo così crede di aver fatto bene . Quando loro ci hanno schiacciato e noi non siamo riusciti a fare un tiro in porta .penso che Inzaghi a sto punto ci prende in giro sono allibito veramente


----------



## smallball (15 Febbraio 2015)

dichiarazioni incommentabili


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

ucraino ha scritto:


> Questo mi mette paura con le sue dichiarazioni l Empoli non è più una matricola. Dicendo così crede di aver fatto bene . Quando loro ci hanno schiacciato e noi non siamo riusciti a fare un tiro in porta .penso che Inzaghi a sto punto ci prende in giro sono allibito veramente



....non ci prende in giro, lui è CONVINTO di quello che dice il che è peggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Siamo un periodo complicato, abbiamo tanti infortuni. Ed oggi abbiamo perso Alex dopo pochi secondi. Con più attenzione potevamo vincere 1-0 una partita sofferta. Non si può prendere un gol così. L'Empoli aveva meritato di vincere contro la Roma ed ha giocato alla pari con la Juve. *Sono una grande squadra. Non più una matricola.*



Mi sono fermato qui a leggere. Dopo questa frase in grassetto, non ne ho più la forza.
Dite che dopo è riuscito a dire ancora di peggio?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2015)

Questo crede che l'empoli abbia "rubato" il pareggio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Deve trasformare i fischi in applausi, speriamo che la bacchetta magica di Pellegatti funzioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Siamo un periodo complicato, abbiamo tanti infortuni. Ed oggi abbiamo perso Alex dopo pochi secondi. Con più attenzione potevamo vincere 1-0 una partita sofferta. Non si può prendere un gol così. L'Empoli aveva meritato di vincere contro la Roma ed ha giocato alla pari con la Juve. Sono una grande squadra. Non più una matricola. Ora dobbiamo lavorare sulla testa e ritrovare la convinzione. Prendiamoci questo punto, essendo rimasti in 9 potevamo anche comprometterlo. Però dobbiamo fare di più. Il possesso dell'Empoli non ci stava creando problemi e prendere un gol come quello di Maccarone, brucia. I fischi dei tifosi? Dobbiamo rimboccarci le maniche e trasformarli in applausi. Le ripartenze contro l'Empoli? Un allenatore vorrebbe giocare sempre nella metà campo altrui, ma ci sono anche gli avversari. Siamo il Milan e dobbiamo cercare di comandare il gioco: se chiedessi di stare bassi metterei paura alla squadra. Stiamo lavorando su questo modulo. Vogliamo contruire un ciclo, ma ci vuole tempo. ".


Un folle!!!


----------



## Aragorn (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vogliamo contruire un ciclo, ma ci vuole tempo. ".



Questa sarebbe una minaccia ?


----------



## ucraino (15 Febbraio 2015)

Continua con dobbiamo lavorare . Sono d'accordo tutti a lavorare devono andare ma nelle miniere con il piccone Inzaghi per primo ecco cosa devono fare basta non sopporto più questo pseudo all.... no non è un allenatore serve coniargli un nuvo mestiere icapaciatore ecco cosa gli si addice


----------



## sion (15 Febbraio 2015)

gli manca fisicamente una parte di cervello..per forza..dice solo e sempre le stesse identiche frasi


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2015)

mi rifiuto di leggere

ditemi solo: ha detto ancora che abbiamo dato tutto e non può rimproverare niente a nessuno?


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Siamo un periodo complicato, abbiamo tanti infortuni. Ed oggi abbiamo perso Alex dopo pochi secondi. Con più attenzione potevamo vincere 1-0 una partita sofferta. Non si può prendere un gol così. L'Empoli aveva meritato di vincere contro la Roma ed ha giocato alla pari con la Juve. Sono una grande squadra. Non più una matricola. Ora dobbiamo lavorare sulla testa e ritrovare la convinzione. Prendiamoci questo punto, essendo rimasti in 9 potevamo anche comprometterlo. Però dobbiamo fare di più. Il possesso dell'Empoli non ci stava creando problemi e prendere un gol come quello di Maccarone, brucia. I fischi dei tifosi? Dobbiamo rimboccarci le maniche e trasformarli in applausi. Le ripartenze contro l'Empoli? Un allenatore vorrebbe giocare sempre nella metà campo altrui, ma ci sono anche gli avversari. Siamo il Milan e dobbiamo cercare di comandare il gioco: se chiedessi di stare bassi metterei paura alla squadra. Stiamo lavorando su questo modulo. Vogliamo contruire un ciclo, ma ci vuole tempo. ".




Solo una parola:


----------



## malos (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' davvero stupido, ragazzi. Credo che a questo punto non ci siano più dubbi.



Questo si capiva anche da calciatore, non è mai stato una cima. Non capisco chi avesse potuto pensare che potesse essere un buon allenatore.


----------



## ucraino (15 Febbraio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Questo si capiva anche da calciatore, non è mai stato una cima. Non capisco chi avesse potuto pensare che potesse essere un buon allenatore.



Galliani chi se no


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Questo si capiva anche da calciatore, non è mai stato una cima. Non capisco chi avesse potuto pensare che potesse essere un buon allenatore.



.


----------



## O Animal (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Siamo un periodo complicato, abbiamo tanti infortuni. Ed oggi abbiamo perso Alex dopo pochi secondi. Con più attenzione potevamo vincere 1-0 una partita sofferta. Non si può prendere un gol così. L'Empoli aveva meritato di vincere contro la Roma ed ha giocato alla pari con la Juve. Sono una grande squadra. Non più una matricola. Ora dobbiamo lavorare sulla testa e ritrovare la convinzione. Prendiamoci questo punto, essendo rimasti in 9 potevamo anche comprometterlo. Però dobbiamo fare di più. Il possesso dell'Empoli non ci stava creando problemi e prendere un gol come quello di Maccarone, brucia. I fischi dei tifosi? Dobbiamo rimboccarci le maniche e trasformarli in applausi. Le ripartenze contro l'Empoli? Un allenatore vorrebbe giocare sempre nella metà campo altrui, ma ci sono anche gli avversari. Siamo il Milan e dobbiamo cercare di comandare il gioco: se chiedessi di stare bassi metterei paura alla squadra. Stiamo lavorando su questo modulo. *Vogliamo contruire un ciclo*, ma ci vuole tempo. ".



Un ciclo...

La prossima volta che sento parlare di Ferguson o di ciclo mi trasformo nel De Niro di The Fan..


----------



## walter 22 (15 Febbraio 2015)

*L'Empoli è davvero una bella squadra, poi siamo stati bravi: è stata una partita equilibrata*


Questa è un'altra perla rilasciata dalla capra che siede in panchina, penso non valga la pena neanche commentare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Siamo un periodo complicato, abbiamo tanti infortuni. Ed oggi abbiamo perso Alex dopo pochi secondi. Con più attenzione potevamo vincere 1-0 una partita sofferta. Non si può prendere un gol così. L'Empoli aveva meritato di vincere contro la Roma ed ha giocato alla pari con la Juve. Sono una grande squadra. Non più una matricola. Ora dobbiamo lavorare sulla testa e ritrovare la convinzione. Prendiamoci questo punto, essendo rimasti in 9 potevamo anche comprometterlo. Però dobbiamo fare di più. Il possesso dell'Empoli non ci stava creando problemi e prendere un gol come quello di Maccarone, brucia. I fischi dei tifosi? Dobbiamo rimboccarci le maniche e trasformarli in applausi. *Le ripartenze contro l'Empoli? Un allenatore vorrebbe giocare sempre nella metà campo altrui, ma ci sono anche gli avversari*. Siamo il Milan e dobbiamo cercare di comandare il gioco: se chiedessi di stare bassi metterei paura alla squadra. Stiamo lavorando su questo modulo. Vogliamo contruire un ciclo, ma ci vuole tempo. ".



L'allenatore del *Milan* che pronuncia questa frase deve essere esonerato immediatamente,anche se fosse a punteggio pieno.


----------



## Doctore (15 Febbraio 2015)

Sempre a parlare degli avversari...ma perche non parla dei clamorosi errori difensivi o del non gioco espresso dall inizio stagione?
E' proprio stupido...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2015)

ma partita equilibrata di cosa? ancora grazie che hanno fatto un solo gol


----------



## iceman. (15 Febbraio 2015)

Si vergognasse.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Un ciclo...
> 
> La prossima volta che sento parlare di Ferguson o di ciclo mi trasformo nel De Niro di The Fan..


Tu non sai che un allenatore può maturare anche in vent'anni però.


----------



## O Animal (15 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu non sai che un allenatore può maturare anche in vent'anni però.



Sicuro... Il suo problema è quello che maturiamo noi in vent'anni di questo vomito...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sicuro... Il suo problema è quello che maturiamo noi in vent'anni di questo vomito...


I ragazzi hanno dato tutto, non hai di che lamentarti.


----------



## O Animal (15 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I ragazzi hanno dato tutto, non hai di che lamentarti.



Infatti sono pienamente soddisfatto dal lavoro dei ragazzi, dalla crescita dell'allenatore, dall'eccezionale calciomercato di Galliani e dalla prorompente simpatia e allegria che il presidente trasmette alla squadra... Non c'è nessuna squadra più forte del Milan.. Hip hip..


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

*Inzaghi alla stampa:"Non puoi pensare di poter dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".*

Agghiacciante.


----------



## Butcher (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi alla stampa:"Non puoi pensare di poter dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".*
> 
> Agghiacciante.



Scusami ma devi aver sbagliato...non può essere vero...


----------



## Nicco (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ma alex che ha fatto?, perché il contatto mi sembrava veramente leggero. Per me la gente non ha voglia di giocare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Infatti sono pienamente soddisfatto dal lavoro dei ragazzi, dalla crescita dell'allenatore, dall'eccezionale calciomercato di Galliani e dalla prorompente simpatia e allegria che il presidente trasmette alla squadra... Non c'è nessuna squadra più forte del Milan.. Hip hip..


Hurra. Il presidente può ritenersi soddisfatto


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi alla stampa:"Non puoi pensare di poter dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".*
> 
> Agghiacciante.



Riesce a peggiorare di giorno in giorno pure nelle dichiarazioni,allucinante ma verrmai è più rintronato di Arisa sotto antidolorifici.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi alla stampa:"Non puoi pensare di poter dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".*
> 
> Agghiacciante.


La frase giusta sarebbe stata: non puoi non pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi alla stampa:"Non puoi pensare di poter dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".*
> 
> Agghiacciante.



Caro somaro mio, ma l'hai vista la squadra dell'Empoli? Se Sarri avesse avuto Menez e tu Pucciarelli, sarebbe finita 0-8. Vergognati


----------



## raducioiu (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi alla stampa:"Non puoi pensare di poter dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".*
> 
> Agghiacciante.



Credo sia la cosa peggiore pronunciata da un allenatore (ma anche da un giocatore o da un tifoso) del Milan in tutta la storia.


----------



## Tizio (15 Febbraio 2015)

"Se non ci fosse anche la parte sinistra della classifica saremmo primi."


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi alla stampa:"Non puoi pensare di poter dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".*
> 
> Agghiacciante.



Il mio cervello si rifiuta di crederci. Non può essere vero, dai...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La frase giusta sarebbe stata: non puoi non pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro.



.

Infatti a prima vista avevo capito questo. Purtroppo ho riletto la frase.


----------



## Doctore (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi alla stampa:"Non puoi pensare di poter dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".*
> 
> Agghiacciante.



Ommmmioddddio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Febbraio 2015)

Che poi parliamoci chiaro, l'Empoli è a tre punti dalla zona retrocessione,
in realtà è una delle squadre più facili da affrontare,
gioca aperta e strutturalmente non ha campioni


----------



## walter 22 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi alla stampa:"Non puoi pensare di poter dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".*
> 
> Agghiacciante.



La dichiarazione non fa una piega, voglio dire avendo un somaro in panchina non possiamo neanche pensare di dominare l'empoli a San Siro.


----------



## de sica (15 Febbraio 2015)

c'è poco da dire.. tanto non lo cacceranno mai


----------



## DNA Milan (15 Febbraio 2015)

Non ho mai visto il milan schiacciato così dall'inizio alla fine da una squadra del livello dell'Empoli. Inzaghi ci sta dicendo che si tratta di una cosa normale, che può succedere: se la società Milan non interviene significa che appoggia queste dichiarazioni. Siamo ridotti davvero malissimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ma come può continuare a fare l'Allenatore??? Perchè non va a divertirsi con Bobo in giro per il mondo?


----------



## Aragorn (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi alla stampa:"Non puoi pensare di poter dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".*
> 
> Agghiacciante.



Che perdente


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi alla stampa:"Non puoi pensare di poter dominare l'Empoli a San Siro".*
> 
> Agghiacciante.




La verità è che lui non può pensare di allenare il Milan!!! Ringraziasse il suo padrone ....


----------



## Tizio (15 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che poi parliamoci chiaro, l'Empoli è a tre punti dalla zona retrocessione,
> in realtà è una delle squadre più facili da affrontare,
> gioca aperta e strutturalmente non ha campioni



Esatto. 

Passano tutta la settimana ad elogiare l'Empoli, la sua organizzazione, il suo allenatore. 

Avranno anche ragione, l'Empoli per le sue potenzialità sta disputando una discreta stagione. Ma rendiamoci conto: è una neopromossa, in piena lotta retrocessione, nessun giocatore dell'Empoli giocherebbe da titolare neanche in questo Milan pieno di pippe. E poi abbiamo anche giocato in casa. Un pareggio sarebbe un risultato inaccettabile anche se avessimo fatto 20 tiri in porta, avessimo avuto l'80% di possesso palla e fossimo venuti da 10 vittorie di fila. Ma stiamo in una situazione disastrosa, quasi non ci presentiamo in campo e in qualche modo riusciamo a strappare un punto in questa partita. E poi tutti sembrano stracontenti del punto ottenuto??? Ma è una presa in giro.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che poi parliamoci chiaro, l'Empoli è a tre punti dalla zona retrocessione,
> in realtà è una delle squadre più facili da affrontare,
> gioca aperta e strutturalmente non ha campioni


Scherzi? Ormai è una grande squadra, non più una matricola.


----------



## aleslash (15 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scherzi? Ormai è una grande squadra, non più una matricola.



Poi c'è quel Valdifiori...che giocatore amici


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Poi c'è quel Valdifiori...che giocatore amici


Sotto un tributo a Mirko


----------



## Gas (15 Febbraio 2015)

Vorrei ricordare che la curva qualche giorno fa ha sostenuto Inzaghi. L'incompetenza non sta solo nella dirigenza a quanto pare.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ma questo non la guarda la classifica? È agghiacciande essere 11° a 15 giornate dalla fine del campionato.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ho appena sentito le parole precise di Inzaghi a Sky:

*Inzaghi: "L'Empoli non è una neopromossa, è una grande squadra"*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito le parole precise di Inzaghi a Sky:
> 
> *Inzaghi: "L'Empoli non è una neopromossa, è una grande squadra"*


Quindi la sconfitta ci sta  com'era? Pippo mio


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Inzaghi: "Preso gol evitabile. Contro il Cesena dovremo vincere"


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Febbraio 2015)

fa male leggere quello che parla Filippo


----------



## mr.wolf (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Siamo un periodo complicato, abbiamo tanti infortuni. Ed oggi abbiamo perso Alex dopo pochi secondi. Con più attenzione potevamo vincere 1-0 una partita sofferta. Non si può prendere un gol così. L'Empoli aveva meritato di vincere contro la Roma ed ha giocato alla pari con la Juve. Sono una grande squadra. Non più una matricola. Ora dobbiamo lavorare sulla testa e ritrovare la convinzione. Prendiamoci questo punto, essendo rimasti in 9 potevamo anche comprometterlo. Però dobbiamo fare di più. Il possesso dell'Empoli non ci stava creando problemi e prendere un gol come quello di Maccarone, brucia. I fischi dei tifosi? Dobbiamo rimboccarci le maniche e trasformarli in applausi. Le ripartenze contro l'Empoli? Un allenatore vorrebbe giocare sempre nella metà campo altrui, ma ci sono anche gli avversari. Siamo il Milan e dobbiamo cercare di comandare il gioco: se chiedessi di stare bassi metterei paura alla squadra. Stiamo lavorando su questo modulo. Vogliamo contruire un ciclo, ma ci vuole tempo. ".


è quasi più noioso che scarso


----------



## Serginho (15 Febbraio 2015)

Alla fine di ogni partita bisogna sempre lavorare, la domanda è "ma quando lo fate?"


----------



## de sica (15 Febbraio 2015)

Inzaghi pare un sindacalista. Nomina di più lui la parola "lavoro", che il segretario della CGIL


----------



## Marilson (15 Febbraio 2015)

Pippo ti voglio bene, ma pietà. Vattene via!


----------



## uoteghein (15 Febbraio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Inzaghi pare un sindacalista. Nomina di più lui la parola "lavoro", che il segretario della CGIL



 meravigliosa!
Comunque dai, BASTA! Almeno non lo intervistino più, é penoso.


----------



## cris (15 Febbraio 2015)

incredibile, vive su un altro pianeta


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Alla fine di ogni partita bisogna sempre lavorare, la domanda è "ma quando lo fate?"



Ci vuole tempo, non capisci?


----------



## Ciachi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Bisogna lavorare. Peccato che fra un po' finisce il campionato....


----------



## Albijol (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono una grande squadra. Non più una matricola.



SBROTFL, l'Empoli guidata da te cara SuperPippa migliorava il record negativo dell'Ancona di Jardel


----------



## folletto (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Siamo un periodo complicato, abbiamo tanti infortuni. Ed oggi abbiamo perso Alex dopo pochi secondi. Con più attenzione potevamo vincere 1-0 una partita sofferta. Non si può prendere un gol così. L'Empoli aveva meritato di vincere contro la Roma ed ha giocato alla pari con la Juve. Sono una grande squadra. Non più una matricola. Ora dobbiamo lavorare sulla testa e ritrovare la convinzione. Prendiamoci questo punto, essendo rimasti in 9 potevamo anche comprometterlo. Però dobbiamo fare di più. Il possesso dell'Empoli non ci stava creando problemi e prendere un gol come quello di Maccarone, brucia. I fischi dei tifosi? Dobbiamo rimboccarci le maniche e trasformarli in applausi. Le ripartenze contro l'Empoli? Un allenatore vorrebbe giocare sempre nella metà campo altrui, ma ci sono anche gli avversari. Siamo il Milan e dobbiamo cercare di comandare il gioco: se chiedessi di stare bassi metterei paura alla squadra. Stiamo lavorando su questo modulo. Vogliamo contruire un ciclo, ma *io e la società non sappiamo nemmeno da dove iniziare*. ".



edit

Suvvia, un minimo di dignità, dimettiti dai e noi ti promettiamo che ricorderemo soltanto il Pippo centravanti e non la Pippa allenatore


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Febbraio 2015)

Quanto mi piacerebbe ridere di questi momenti tra qualche anno, ma per ora siamo in un incubo senza fine.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ma che se ne fa di questo punto?? staccategli la spina



raducioiu ha scritto:


> Credo sia la cosa peggiore pronunciata da un allenatore (ma anche da un giocatore o da un tifoso) del Milan in tutta la storia.


E' veramente il peggior allenatore della storia del milan. 
Non li ho conosciuti tutti ma sarà sicuramente così.



Hammer ha scritto:


> Il mio cervello si rifiuta di crederci. Non può essere vero, dai...


Davvero, c'è quasi più incredulità che sdegno



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito le parole precise di Inzaghi a Sky:
> 
> *Inzaghi: "L'Empoli non è una neopromossa, è una grande squadra"*


E questa è una grande squadra, e quella è una grande squadra, e quella è tosta, e quella è dura.

Tutta la serie A lo sta calpestando. A malapena l'ha spuntata col parma giusto per il loro grave momento di crisi, ma quei 4 giocatori discreti che hanno e Donadoni bastano per dare le piste a questo incapace di un somaro


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"*Siamo un periodo complicato, abbiamo tanti infortuni*. Ed oggi abbiamo perso Alex dopo pochi secondi. Con più attenzione potevamo vincere 1-0 una partita sofferta. Non si può prendere un gol così. L'Empoli aveva meritato di vincere contro la Roma ed ha giocato alla pari con la Juve. Sono una grande squadra. Non più una matricola. *Ora dobbiamo lavorare sulla testa e ritrovare la convinzione*. Prendiamoci questo punto, essendo rimasti in 9 potevamo anche comprometterlo. *Però dobbiamo fare di più*. Il possesso dell'Empoli non ci stava creando problemi e prendere un gol come quello di Maccarone, brucia. I fischi dei tifosi? *Dobbiamo rimboccarci le maniche *e trasformarli in applausi. Le ripartenze contro l'Empoli? Un allenatore vorrebbe giocare sempre nella metà campo altrui, ma *ci sono anche gli avversari*. Siamo il Milan e dobbiamo cercare di comandare il gioco: se chiedessi di stare bassi metterei paura alla squadra. Stiamo lavorando su questo modulo. *Vogliamo contruire un ciclo, ma ci vuole tempo*. ".



Accozzaglia di frasi fatte, sentite nel corso della sua carriera di calciatore da altri allenatori.


----------



## runner (16 Febbraio 2015)

ma si dai per le ultime tre gare forse inizieremo a fare qualche passaggio utile diciamo.....

roba da pazzi!!


----------



## Milano siamo noi (16 Febbraio 2015)

Con Ventura in panca lotteremmo col napoli....la colpa non è di inzaghi lui è una capra...anzi una capra ambiziosa....la colpa è di chi l ha messo li e tace e approva....stop


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ma nessuno gli chiede di quanto tempo parla?..Rudi Garcia appena presa una Roma che l'anno prima aveva fatto pena ha infilato 10 vittorie di fila..qui siamo a febbraio, ben oltre metà campionato e sto pagliaccio parla ancora che serve tempo?!..ma se giochiamo sempre peggio..ancora un po' di tempo e non so nemmeno dove andremo a finire..del resto dopo esserci difesi in casa con Parma ed Empoli che altro può succedere di più umiliante?


----------



## 13-33 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Altro a no essere allenatore a pure una mentalita no da Milan questo e il piu grave...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno gli chiede di quanto tempo parla?..Rudi Garcia appena presa una Roma che l'anno prima aveva fatto pena ha infilato 10 vittorie di fila..qui siamo a febbraio, ben oltre metà campionato e sto pagliaccio parla ancora che serve tempo?!..ma se giochiamo sempre peggio..ancora un po' di tempo e non so nemmeno dove andremo a finire..d*el resto dopo esserci difesi in casa con Parma ed Empoli che altro può succedere di più umiliante?*



Difendersi contro il cesena in casa?


----------



## runner (16 Febbraio 2015)

comunque ragazzi pure Leonardo che era pure lui un debuttante (anche se allenava una squadra di Senatori e giocatori di livello) lo aveva capito che ci voleva un 4 2 3 1 e tanto entusiasmo per fare girare la squadra.....

qui i problemi sono molteplici, ma anche solo con qualcuno che avesse l'ardore di giocarsela potremmo avere almeno quei 12 punti in più che ci meritiamo.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Difendersi contro il cesena in casa?



Figurati, c'è già la scusa pronta: "il Cesena ha pareggiato anche con la Juve quindi sono una squadra che è normale possa metterci in difficoltà anche perché noi partiamo dal settimo posto di 8 mesi fa.."

Nel frattempo sottolineo che siamo 11esimi....


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Siamo un periodo complicato, abbiamo tanti infortuni. Ed oggi abbiamo perso Alex dopo pochi secondi. Con più attenzione potevamo vincere 1-0 una partita sofferta. Non si può prendere un gol così. L'Empoli aveva meritato di vincere contro la Roma ed ha giocato alla pari con la Juve. Sono una grande squadra. Non più una matricola. Ora dobbiamo lavorare sulla testa e ritrovare la convinzione. Prendiamoci questo punto, essendo rimasti in 9 potevamo anche comprometterlo. Però dobbiamo fare di più. Il possesso dell'Empoli non ci stava creando problemi e prendere un gol come quello di Maccarone, brucia. I fischi dei tifosi? Dobbiamo rimboccarci le maniche e trasformarli in applausi. Le ripartenze contro l'Empoli? Un allenatore vorrebbe giocare sempre nella metà campo altrui, ma ci sono anche gli avversari. Siamo il Milan e dobbiamo cercare di comandare il gioco: se chiedessi di stare bassi metterei paura alla squadra. Stiamo lavorando su questo modulo. Vogliamo contruire un ciclo, ma ci vuole tempo. ".



Ormai dice sempre le stesse cose  fa prima a mandare ai microfoni un disco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Deve trasformare i fischi in applausi, speriamo che la bacchetta magica di Pellegatti funzioni.



se pellegatti allenasse il milan farebbe meglio e ho detto tutto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ormai Inzaghi dovrebbe aver capito che a Giugno saluterà.

Non varrebbe la pena puntare sui suoi uomini di fiducia della primavera e PROVARE a proporre una squadra offensiva? Tanto per retrocedere non retrocediamo, ma magari invece di 1-1 facciamo 3-3


----------



## sion (16 Febbraio 2015)

non mi scordo da dove siamo partiti,i ragazzi hanno dato tutto,saremo con la bava alla bocca,dobbiamo lavorare,si deve avere pazienza,dobbiamo trasformare i fischi in applausi.

campionario di pippo inzaghi da settembre a ora...non sa dire altro forse mi sono scordato 1-2 frasi


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Febbraio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ormai Inzaghi dovrebbe aver capito che a Giugno saluterà.
> 
> Non varrebbe la pena puntare sui suoi uomini di fiducia della primavera e PROVARE a proporre una squadra offensiva? Tanto per retrocedere non retrocediamo, ma magari invece di 1-1 facciamo 3-3



Assolutamente d'accordo. Anche se perdessimo non cambierebbe niente.
Solo che non può farlo Inzaghi. Non saprebbe da che parte incominciare.

*Io un'idea ce l'avrei: cambiamo Filippo...
Da Inzaghi a Galli.*
(Tassotti formalmente allenatore, per via del tesserino.)


----------



## Love (16 Febbraio 2015)

[MENTION=1477]Love[/MENTION]

Se usi ancora parole censurate verrai bannato


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi commenta il pareggio contro l'Empoli:"Siamo un periodo complicato, abbiamo tanti infortuni. Ed oggi abbiamo perso Alex dopo pochi secondi. Con più attenzione potevamo vincere 1-0 una partita sofferta. Non si può prendere un gol così. L'Empoli aveva meritato di vincere contro la Roma ed ha giocato alla pari con la Juve. Sono una grande squadra. Non più una matricola. Ora dobbiamo lavorare sulla testa e ritrovare la convinzione. Prendiamoci questo punto, essendo rimasti in 9 potevamo anche comprometterlo. Però dobbiamo fare di più. Il possesso dell'Empoli non ci stava creando problemi e prendere un gol come quello di Maccarone, brucia. I fischi dei tifosi? Dobbiamo rimboccarci le maniche e trasformarli in applausi. Le ripartenze contro l'Empoli? Un allenatore vorrebbe giocare sempre nella metà campo altrui, ma ci sono anche gli avversari. Siamo il Milan e dobbiamo cercare di comandare il gioco: se chiedessi di stare bassi metterei paura alla squadra. Stiamo lavorando su questo modulo. Vogliamo contruire un ciclo, ma ci vuole tempo. ".


Qualche mese fa tra le sue scusanti c'era quella della posizione :"non dimentichiamoci che questa squadra viene da un ottavo posto"
Che strano, da quanto è ancor più sotto non lo dice più. 

Vuoi vedere che se chiudiamo davvero all'11esimo posto e viene confermato l'anno prossimo dirà: "ragazzi non dimentichiamoci che questa squadra viene da un 11esimo posto" lol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ormai Inzaghi dovrebbe aver capito che a Giugno saluterà.
> 
> Non varrebbe la pena puntare sui suoi uomini di fiducia della primavera e PROVARE a proporre una squadra offensiva? Tanto per retrocedere non retrocediamo, ma magari invece di 1-1 facciamo 3-3


Non c'è bisogno, la squadra sta crescendo.


----------



## folletto (17 Febbraio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ormai Inzaghi dovrebbe aver capito che a Giugno saluterà.
> 
> Non varrebbe la pena puntare sui suoi uomini di fiducia della primavera e PROVARE a proporre una squadra offensiva? Tanto per retrocedere non retrocediamo, ma magari invece di 1-1 facciamo 3-3



Può proporre qualsiasi modulo o una formazione più offensiva ma cambierebbe poco, non ha capacità tecnico - tattiche, capacità di gestire uno spogliatoio e gli manca quel minimo di attributi per osare "qualcosa di diverso" rispetto a mettere i soliti "titolari".
A modo suo è stato un grande in campo ma non imparerà mai a fare l'allenatore / manager anche perché umanamente parlando dovrebbe essere piuttosto limitato


----------

